# Help with outfit!



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

This is the best I could come up with:

Casual Day - Polyvore


That is the outift I am wearing to meet H at the airport on Friday (a day and a half away!!!!!!! ahhhh). I haven't seen him in 6 months and I want to look good. I have everything but the dress...it's in the mail still. They said it would be here tomorrow by 3pm, so I am crossing my fingers.

So, I need help ladies. What kind of accessories should I wear with something like that? Do I need a necklace? Could I wear pearl earrings or something simple? 

I am so fashion stupid it's not even funny. I'm a simple, southern woman ha. We don't really do much outside of jeans and tshirts, but I've been expanding my wardrobe while H was gone in hopes that he might like looking at something different for a change. 

The only new stuff I haven't bought yet is jewelry. I am ok with costume jewelry...well, because we aren't rich. I just don't know what kinds of things to get! 

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

That is such a cute outfit! I say no necklace, but pearl earrings would be adorable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

A single strand of pearls and matching ear rings go with every thing and . . . . and very Southern proper. 

Warm regards,
Spin


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks a ton! Now, If I can just get my hair to cooperate we might be in business. 

I am afraid to use my curling wand though...it came with a warning saying it would burn my eyes.
.
.
.
.
Yes, there was a tag on it that said it could burn your eyes. I am wondering who actually stuck a hot wand in their eye to warrant an entire warning label.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

staarz21 said:


> . . .
> 
> Yes, there was a tag on it that said it could burn your eyes. I am wondering *who* actually stuck a hot wand in their eye to warrant an entire warning label.


LOL - its not a question of who but rather how many.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

^ Just don't have a repeat of your waxing incident, haha. 

Cute outfit! Enjoy x


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *staarz21 said*: I haven't seen him in 6 months and I want to look good. I have everything but the dress...it's in the mail still.


A forever jeans & T-shirt girl showing up in a lacey white dress, cowboy boots & a blue jean jacket.. he's gonna be so excited just seeing you.. but your switching it up a Notch.. VERY NICE ! 

How exhilarating it's going to feel.. after all these months...the anticipation.. Happy Homecoming !


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> ^ Just don't have a repeat of your waxing incident, haha.
> 
> Cute outfit! Enjoy x


Haha right?! I will probably burn my forehead or something and end up with a nice scab for him to look at 

Speaking of, the salon did a nice job...I have to say though...I almost cried like a baby from both embarrassment and pain.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> A forever jeans & T-shirt girl showing up in a lacey white dress, cowboy boots & a blue jean jacket.. he's gonna be so excited just seeing you.. but your switching it up a Notch.. VERY NICE !
> 
> How exhilarating it's going to feel.. after all these months...the anticipation.. Happy Homecoming !


Thank you! It always feels like a first date when he comes home. We're both so very nervous and a little awkward, but it reminds us over and over again (because he leaves a lot) why we got together in the first place. For a while, all the bad disappears and it feels new again.


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

Silver and turquoise jewelry. Could be faux, I love costume stuff! Hit up an estate sale - they have the best finds!


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

not very revealing. how about concentrating on he sexy underthings?


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

bravenewworld said:


> Silver and turquoise jewelry. Could be faux, I love costume stuff! Hit up an estate sale - they have the best finds!



Oh yeah! I forgot about turquoise! I've seen a few ladies wearing, especially with the white/cream and it looks good!

Well, he lands in 2 hours and 45 mins. I am so excited I feel sick haha. I'm not even sure that's a good thing. All 3 of my boys are running around like crazy people!! 

Oh and my hair....apparently doesn't like being curled. I looked like suzie Q and had to completely start over with my flat iron. Hopefully it doesn't fall out now lol.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

You're going to be great Staarz! Relax and don't sweat it.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

That is a casual outfit, even if it's a dress, so I would accesorize with some small gold stud or hoop earrings. Keep it simple. 

And give him the night of his life.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

murphy5 said:


> how about concentrating on he sexy underthings?


Or just don't wear any.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> Or just don't wear any.


Ya know, there is always someone who can do ONE BETTER than my thought!!!


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

staarz21 said:


> Oh and my hair....apparently doesn't like being curled. I looked like suzie Q and had to completely start over with my flat iron. Hopefully it doesn't fall out now lol.


Don't forget to use a heat protectant spray. This is coming from someone who never did and had to cut six inches off their hair recently. 

I like this tutorial for pretty curls! You are going to look hawt! 


Beach Waves


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

It went great! He's here and being attacked by the kids! But he loves it. He liked the dress...and the hair - even if it wasn't my best! Things have seemed to be quite normal considering he's been gone. He always gets right back into things smoothly.


----------

